# Bad HVAC wiring



## steveray (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone have a record for how many violations you can fit in a 4" square box?


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2013)

Kinda makes me feel like this.....


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2013)

OK...I got a minute now and noone else is biting......Cu to Al  conductors without a proper connector, condensate pump wired direct to SEU for air handler, no grounding for pump or metallic box, the j-box is fastened to the equipment where the maker says not to.....Ohh no disconnect either....It'll take me a bit to get NEC sections, but I will if I get a chance....


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 20, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> OK...I got a minute now and noone else is biting......Cu to Al  conductors without a proper connector, condensate pump wired direct to SEU for air handler, no grounding for pump or metallic box, the j-box is fastened to the equipment where the maker says not to.....Ohh no disconnect either....It'll take me a bit to get NEC sections, but I will if I get a chance....


How many KW of heat? and what size conductors on the SE?


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2013)

It was supposed to be a like for like swap....so I wasn't looking back up the line.....but I will on the next inspection....


----------



## Dennis (Dec 20, 2013)

I would want to know what size conductors and see if the box is legitimate.  Where is the disconnect and if there is a disconnect why not go directly into the unit.  Looks like the ec didn't want to buy copper down to the unit.  What size kw- what size breaker-- it looks like this unit needs to circuits run to it- not one


----------



## hlfireinspector (Dec 21, 2013)

At least yours was in a box. Dispatched to smoke coming from ceiling tiles. Owner says new AC installed yesterday. Ladder roof, unit froze up. Pulled celing tiles, wires to unit burned. Hot to Hot, Netural to Netural, ground wire nutted off. No ground, no bonding, breaker did not throw, wires still hot when we found them. Zip tied to line set.

View attachment 967


View attachment 967


/monthly_2013_12/572953d057c15_Chickencorner.jpg.2c5bf0e25bda86540be90e338c67cadd.jpg


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 21, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> I would want to know what size conductors and see if the box is legitimate.  Where is the disconnect and if there is a disconnect why not go directly into the unit.  Looks like the ec didn't want to buy copper down to the unit.  What size kw- what size breaker-- it looks like this unit needs to circuits run to it- not one


I was thinking sizing also. And I also would be willing to bet there was no EC involved


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 21, 2013)

There must have been something else going on before because those arcy sparkies on the cover don't seem to line up with the wires and I don't see any smoke on them.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 22, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> There must have been something else going on before because those arcy sparkies on the cover don't seem to line up with the wires and I don't see any smoke on them.


If you flip the lid left to right the arcs line up

These are good example why a mechanical contractor should also be required to hold an electrical masters or sub to one.


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> These are good example why a mechanical contractor should also be required to hold an electrical masters or sub to one.


I agree.....


----------



## markw (Dec 23, 2013)

He used al cause its cheaper than copper, that Amer.stand/Trane ahu has a breaker on the heat kit for dissconnecting. The jbox would work if it was deeper and the condenstate pump was fused internally in the unit. No law on mounting a jbox or dissconnect to the unit, done a bunch of em that way. my guess is he didnt have the 1-1/2 connector for the k.o. in that unit, thought his ideal would work. Electrical Masters???Really? hey lets try to learn man. J and duct size first!!


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2013)

".....hey lets try to learn man. J and duct size first!!"

Also agree......

The instructions on the unit say that you can only fasten to the case in the top 3.75"......The Aluminum wire was already in place from the original instal circa 1983?ish....


----------



## markw (Dec 23, 2013)

Ah yes, I stand corrected! I forgot those ahu's are the new "doublewall" and there is some low voltage wire in the walls. Best case would be a dissconnect mounted on the wall with a circuit for the pump dont ya think? Good catch man.


----------

